# inciso e frase principale



## Laaa

Ciao a tutti!

Nella frase seguente:

"la connexion des espaces monétaires est assurée par les taux de change, dont le rôle est crucial pour orienter la localisation des productions, et donc la création d'emplois sur l'ensemble de la planète."

La frase "et donc la création d'emplois sur l'ensemble de la planète" è retta dalla preposizione "par"? Credo che "dont le rôle est crucial pour orienter la localisation des productions" sia un inciso, mentre "et donc la création d'emplois sur l'ensemble de la planète" continui la frase principale, sbaglio?

Grazie


----------



## Anaiss

Secondo me è complemento di "_pour orienter_".
come implicazione logica: la localisation des productions (et donc)---> la création d'emplois.


> "la connexion des espaces monétaires est assurée par les taux de change,  dont le rôle est crucial *
> pour orienter* *la localisation des productions** et donc la création d'emplois* sur l'ensemble de la planète."


----------



## Laaa

Ma c'è una virgola prima di "et donc"..


----------



## Laaa

Ok forse ho capito, i tassi di cambio determinano la localizzazione delle attività produttive e di conseguenza la creazione di posti di lavoro, può essere?


----------



## Anaiss

Secondo me è da ignorare...non riuscirei a trovarci un senso altrimenti.
Avrebbero ripetuto il "par" per seguire la tua ipotesi, no?

Dai miei ricordi di linguistica, si possono coordinare solo costituenti dello stesso tipo.
"la connexion des espaces monétaires est assurée *par les taux de change*, ...., *et* donc *(par )** la création* d'emplois sur  l'ensemble de la planète.



> Ok forse ho capito, i tassi di cambio determinano la localizzazione  delle attività produttive e di conseguenza la creazione di posti di  lavoro, può essere?


già


----------



## Laaa

Hai ragione un francese avrebbe ripetuto il par, non lasciano nulla di sottointeso...grazie mille!


----------



## Anaiss

Anche in italiano avremmo ripetuto la preposizione penso, sennò sarebbe stato un bel pasticcio anche per noi! 
un saluto


----------

